

Firefox Mobile = (could be) WOW - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/11/zoom-pan-throw-a-peek-at-what-firefox-mobile-could-be/

======
sc
Competition is good and well; because Firefox hasn't been enthusiastic about
it lately (cf. Acid 3), this could be a welcome change.

Not crazy about the UX elements (the touch-"throw" gesture to return to the
main menu, for one), but it's, of course, a prototype.

